# WEDNESDAY NIGHTER AT MOGGIE



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Due to unfortunate circumstances the wednesday nighter at moggie will be CANCELLED tonigh. we apologize too those of you who were planning on coming out and will reschedule these within the next couple weeks .again we apologize for any inconvenience. we hope to see you in the coming weeks for great fellowship Thank you for your understanding . TomB/JohnW.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you guys good to go this Wednesday night


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Are you guys still running these?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I spoke with the tourney director and he told me due to not enough interest he's not going to run these this year. He's going to try it again next year, but needs more than 7 boats a night.


----------



## Coreyocker (Apr 23, 2012)

try coming out and fishing the tuesday nighters at Mogadore!! fun and keeps the tournaments to a minimum on a good fishery!  have boat in water and ready by 5pm! cya there


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

What's the entry fee for Tuesday night? How many boats on average?


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

$30 14-16 boats


----------

